

How to start a startup - wumi
http://www.squidoo.com/startup

======
mlinsey
In the linked article, the first two sentences of "Step 1" are: "Before you
can solicit interest in your product, there are two things that you need to
do. The first step is to obtain a provisional patent for your invention..."
This step comes _before_ "design your product" and "build your product". After
I saw that, I stopped reading.

------
SwellJoe
So, that article is kinda crap.

------
wumi
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=175185>

------
incredicorp
That is so wrong in so ,so many ways...This is one of the misguiding articles
I have ever seen and I'm beeing easy on the article now...

sell , design and then make the product? come on...

~~~
mixmax
This approach isn't as stupid as you might think. A lot, if not all, of the
successful entrepreneurs I know would never make a product before they've sold
it to somebody. This is a great approach because if you can actually sell the
product before you've made it you know there is a market.

------
meat-eater
I think the article isn't serious. It's obviously meant as a joke. So lighten
up guys :)

------
brianr
Wow, that's a lot of Amazon links.

